# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  PLANTONES DE PALTO HASS A PRECIOS REBAJADOS

## AGRICOLA SECHIN SAC

*PLANTONES DE PALTO HASS A PRECIOS REBAJADOS* Hasta un 20 % de descuento por todo este verano La cantidad que quieran, desde una sola planta hasta agotar nuestro stock También tenemos GRANADO Wonderful y otros frutales  *Atención permanente*: _David Herrera Bonilla_
Nextel: 51*426*4705 Celular: 99 426 4705
Movistar: 943-670894 RPM: *274209 *Carretera a Huaraz Km 2.4  Casma  Ancash (A 5 min de la ciudad)*Temas similares: Busco plantones de palta hass certificados VENTA PLANTONES: PALTO - GRANADO Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Costo Instalación y Producción Palto Hass venta de plantones de Palto

----------

